# Swamp Ash and Alder, which is lighter weight?



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been searching all over the interwebz about tonewoods and reading all kinds of descriptions of the different woods. I've been really intrigued by swamp ash, but I am still not sure about the weight. Some forums and sites say that it's lighter weight than alder, and others say it's heavier than alder. I know hard ash is a lot heavier than alder, but I'm talking swamp ash (the part of the tree that grows under water in swamps). Warmoth describes a swamp ash body as usually "less than 5lbs" and about alder they say usually around 4lbs, so why do I read everywhere that swamp ash i lighter?

Soundwise I know its similar to alder, but that it can be a little bit brighter. So; can anyone tell me with certainty which is lighter; swamp ash or alder?

kthnx
Rashmeister


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

IIRC, the weight of Swamp Ash depends on how far up the tree the piece is cut from. the higher in the tree the wood is cut from, the lighter it is, but it is then also considered to be of a lesser quality than lower, heavier parts of the tree that give thicker tone and have less pores in. the more pores = the lighter it is.

so really, it depends on which cut of wood you get.

I personally much prefer the tone of Swamp Ash to Alder.

hope this helps


----------



## drmosh (Aug 10, 2009)

my 8 string is a one-piece swamp ash body and heavy as fuck.


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, that 8 string is gorgeous! So swamp ash CAN be lighter than alder, but if it is, it will not sound as good a heavier swamp ash body. So your 8 string should sound friggin amazing then huh: )!! 

Got it. Thanks man. I think I need to try out some different ones at my local guitar store. I've been playing for years, but I just now started caring about tonewoods.. This stuff is really interesting. Do any of you guys know if the Carvin swamp ash usually is heavier or lighter? Part of the reason I'm asking is because I want the guitar to be balanced when I'm standing. I hate it when I have to support the weight of the neck with my left hand while playing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

yeah dude pretty much.

with Carvin, it could be one or the other depending on the cut of wood, the same goes for any species and any brand


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'm still going swamp ash because everybody raves about it and writes such beautiful things about the tones and resonance. Your answer explains why some people say it's lighter weight than alder, and some say it's heavier.

My Jp7 is basswood which is extremely light. It's awsome to stand up with, but swamp ash would, from what I read, be a more resonant wood with more frequencies. I do love the growly tone of the JP7 though, even if basswood is considered less attractive by many. I get the impression that basswood has a reputation of being alder's ugly cousin...haha

Anyway; thanks man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

no prob, glad I could help 

hope that your guitar ends being a mixture of both heavy and light, that way you'll get awesome tone and won't have to support it's weight!


----------



## liamh (Aug 10, 2009)

drmosh, that guitar is fucking beautiful dude.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a swamp ash Loomis and an alder Charvel USA.

the Loomis is very heavy, much than my mahogany bc rich...the Charvel is normal weight.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 10, 2009)

Loomis's are not Swamp Ash, they are Northern Hard Ash, which is a heavier alternative to swamp ash. Swamp Ash is usually light, lighter than alder. I have 3 Swamp Ash guitars, all of which are light, resonant, killer sustain, and sound awesome. lighter pieces are usually more sought after for resonance, and by no means lesser quality


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Loomis's are not Swamp Ash, they are Northern Hard Ash, which is a heavier alternative to swamp ash. Swamp Ash is usually light, lighter than alder. I have 3 Swamp Ash guitars, all of which are light, resonant, killer sustain, and sound awesome. lighter pieces are usually more sought after for resonance, and by no means lesser quality



I read somewhere that lighter = lesser tone so maybe that's Northern Hard Ash?

to the OP: sorry if I mistook Swamp Ash for Hard Ash 

anyway I found some info on Ash from Warmoth:



> Ash (Fraxinus americana):
> We have two very different types of Ash: Northern Hard Ash and Swamp Ash (Southern Soft Ash).
> 
> Northern Hard Ash is very hard, heavy and dense. A Strat® body will normally weigh 5 lbs. and up. Its density contributes to a bright tone and a long sustain which makes it very popular. Its color is creamy, but it also tends to have heartwood featuring pink to brown tints. The grain pores are open and it takes a lot of finish to fill them up.
> ...



http://www.warmoth.com/guitar/option..._bodywoods.cfm


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I've actually been quite confused about that whole weight thing when it comes to swamp ash, but heavy or light, it has a reputation of sounding awsome which is the main thing right? I think I'm sold on it. Maybe a koa top would even out some of the brightness from the swamp ash/ebony/maple neck combo... but those koa tops are friggin expensive and pretty much demands a natural finish. That would certainly be a special Carvin though.. Or maybe the koa would kill the sweet open sound of the swamp ash...hmm..


----------

